# Những công dụng sữa Aptamil Anh số 4 mẹ nên biết



## Ngoc200799 (7/2/22)

Sữa Aptamil Anh số 4 kết hợp độc đáo giữa các prebiotics GOS / FOS và chứa chất sắt gấp 60 lần cùng nhiều vitamin C hơn so với sữa bò, được sử dụng như là một phần chế độ ăn uống cân bằng giúp hỗ trợ nhu cầu dinh dưỡng  cần thiết cho bé chập chững tập đi.

Prebiotic oligosaccharides là các carbohydrate không được tiêu hóa đi qua bao tử vào  đường ruột thấp hơn, nên  các prebiotic  kích thích thúc đẩy những vi khuẩn có lợi phát triển mạnh giúp bé có đường tiêu hóa và hệ miễn dịch khỏe mạnh.
Sắt  rất quan trọng cho sự phát triển trí não, tuần hoàn máu và hỗ trợ bé phát triển nhanh chóng toàn diện. 
Vitamin C giúp bé hấp thụ các dưỡng chất sắt có trong sữa và thực phẩm sạch. Đây là lý do vì sao sữa Aptamil Anh hàm lượng vitamin gấp 7 lần so với sữa bò giúp bảo vệ mô tế bào bé khỏe mạnh.
Kết hợp canxi và vitamin D giúp cho bé có khung xương chắc khỏe.
Các mẹ có thể mua các dòng sữa Aptamil tại các cửa hàng Kids Plaza trên toàn quốc hoặc tham khảo tại đây để được tư vấn và mua hàng chính hãng nhé!


----------



## Thuyanh5499 (8/2/22)

*Chìa khóa giúp bố mẹ quản lý con cái trên môi trường mạng*
- Dịch covid hiện đang bùng phát mạnh trên khắp cả nước, trẻ phải ở nhà học online thay vì đến trường.
- Chính về thế con ở nhà sử dụng máy tính rất nhiều, vừa để học vừa để chơi nhưng vì bố mẹ đi làm cả ngày, con học hay chơi không ai giám sát. Rất nhiều con không học mà chỉ chơi game hay vào những trang web linh tinh không thể kiểm soát trong giờ học 
- Bố mẹ chưa biết làm thế nào để bảo vệ và giám sát con???
*>>> Hãy để PHẦN MỀM DIỆT WEB ĐEN, CHẶN GAME ONLINE VAPU đồng hành cùng bố mẹ, với các tính năng:*
 Cài đặt khung giờ con được sử dụng máy tính 
 Cài đặt khung giờ con được phép vào mạng
 Tự động chặn tất cả web đen, game online
 Tự động khoá các Game offline cài trên máy tính (New!)
 Tuỳ chọn chặn mạng xã hội Facebook, youtube
 Theo dõi nhật ký truy cập Internet của con
 Tự động chụp ảnh màn hình máy tính và gửi email báo cáo hàng ngày cho bố mẹ
 Tự động cập nhật danh sách web đen, game online trên mạng hàng ngày về máy bằng hệ thống AI từ máy chủ.
 Và nhiều tính năng khác
Lúc ở nhà bố mẹ có thể mở những web đã chặn phục vụ cho bản thân, khi đi làm thì cài chế độ khoá web, khoá game. Hàng ngày bố mẹ đi làm vẫn có thể biết từng phút con vào máy tính làm gì dễ dàng.
 Tiện lợi số 1 phải không bố mẹ 
 Giá sử dụng #FULL_TÍNH_NĂNG chỉ #500K cho 12 tháng - chỉ 42K mỗi tháng.
>>> VAPU cam kết:
 Dùng thử full chức năng miễn phí !
 Cài đặt trực tiếp, hỗ trợ kĩ thuật 24/7 !
 Hoàn tiền ngay nếu không hài lòng về sản phẩm !
Hãy Inbox ngay đề có được giải pháp bảo vệ con yêu của bố mẹ!
——
☎Liên hệ : 
  Mr. Thắng - 0983.815.978
Email: vapu.sales@gmail.com
Website: Phần mềm chặn Web đen, Game online VAPU


----------

